# Antelope



## Craw (Oct 20, 2010)

How do you prepare your antelope meat? Any tasty ideas are appreciated.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sear on high heat, then slow cool on lower heat. Dont over cook it. Season with Greek Seasonings (ie: Garlic). If taken care of properly, its a very good mild tasting meat that doesn't need alot of embellishing.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Craw said:


> How do you prepare your antelope meat? Any tasty ideas are appreciated.


Welcome to the Forum. I recommend using the search engine while in the Recipes section. There's a lot of antelope recipes here.

My favorite way is medium rare on the BBQ grill basted with a little garlic butter.

Another; an antelope roast made into "Italian Beef" is easy and tastes fantastic.
see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/18252-italian-elk.html

.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

I like to put on worchester then a little Montreal Steak seasoning then grill medium rare.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite is to crock pot an antelope roast. Put down a bed of sliced yellow onion and granny smith apples in the crock pot - usually 1 onion and 1-2 apples. Then the roast. Then a pack of french onion soup mix and cup of water. Crock pot until cooked but not falling apart - depends on your crock pot how long that will be. Then remove from crock pot, wrap in foil and put in fridge overnight. Then slice the roast for sandwiches. My favorite is toasted wheat bread, light mayo, romaine lettuce, sliced tomato, light salt and pepper, and the sliced pronghorn roast.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pronghorn steaks make great kabobs as well. Usual kabob stuff - onions, red & green bell pepper chunks, mushrooms, and pineapple chunks - and then the pronghorn meat cut in 1 1/2 inch chunks. Brush it with garlic butter each time you turn it on the grill. Served on top of rice.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Antelope parmesan:



see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/112890-wild-game-parmesan.html#post1154698

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We did a deep pit speed goat hind 1/4 a time or 2. Did just like you would deep pit a pig. It was outstanding. Just have to make sure you have enough moisture with it because it is so much more lean than pig, and the fat in pork keeps the pig from drying out while cooking.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Out of bison? Make antelope pot pies then:



http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/111049-bison-pot-pie.html

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The wife has made a pie quite a bit like that using elk sausage. Very Tasty.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't have a recipe exactly, but my wife and I once had a meal with a couple from France. He is an avid hunter, and one of the dishes he served was some kind of cured meat made of pronghorn meat. It was outstanding.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^I think the French pronounce it An-tell-Oh-pee.....rhymes with Penelope. Tastes good either way.------SS


----------

